# SFAS Land Navigation



## I Love You TEXAS! (Feb 24, 2011)

How well are candidates prepared for land navigation (night/day) before SFAS? Is there time after basic before the 3 weeks of hell start that candidates are instructed on pace counts, night methods, map reading, and such? Is there down time during selection where candidates are informed of these things? I was told not to learn too much before leaving so my mind would be fresh and open without having any bad habits previous to learning from the Army. No one has to waste there time sending me links and information, just some simple responses will do, ill do the searching from there. Thanks.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Feb 24, 2011)

Just a heads up...  after 20 days, you should have read at least one sticky that would set you up on the path to success here.

Just sayin'


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 24, 2011)

I thought you had AIT and Airborne before heading to Bragg, anyhow-read the stickies.


----------

